# Reparar piano electrico no se enciende



## MPGS

Hola,
Soy principiante en esto de la electrónica. Tengo un teclado electríco y se ha estropeado la entrada de corriente. El transformador funciona, y salen 16,8 v aunque dice que deberían salir 12v, pero no funciona el teclado. También se puede usar con pilar y si conecto con dos cables el transformador a los bornes donde deberían ir las pilas, funciona perfectamente, por lo que debe ser la parte del circuito de la entrada de la clavija.
He desmontado el teclado, y la placa aparentemente no tiene nada quemado, abombado, etc. La clavija de corriente está bien soldada, y con el tester a la entrada del circuito las soldaduras dan los mismos 16,8 v. ¿Alguién me puede ayudar y decirme que puedo pedir y como para encontrar el componente que está mal y sustituirlo.

Si me podéis indicar algún libro para principiantes, o algo gratuito en la web os la agradecería.

Un sañudo,
Pedro Garciá


----------



## zopilote

Tu teclado es modelo reciente, por que los de ahora son de usar y botar (obsolocencia programada), solo tienen una targeta que es recontra pequeña, otra cosa es si tu teclado sea un yamaha o un casio.


----------



## MPGS

Es un Ringway CK68, tiene 2 años. Pero con pilas, o enchufando directamente con dos cables el transformador a la caja donde pongo las pilas, funciona perfectamente. Debe ser un problema de la entrada donde se enchufa el transformador.

Te mando una foto de esa zona de  la placa.

Muchas gracias,
Pedro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez debes cambiar el conector de entrada de la alimentación de tu teclado..

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Los adaptadores AC/DC de 12Vcc miden sin carga 16Vcc


----------



## Cyborg16

Habría que ver si tiene un circuito para regular la tensión del transformador. Por ahí se estropeo por la diferencia de tensión (dicho sea de paso no te recomiendo seguir usando ese trafo), y conectandolo directamente en las pilas lo saltea xq se supone que ya es estable (tampoco le conectes el trafo ese con tanta tensión ahi por eso mismo). Fijate si hay algun componente que diga "7812" letras mas, letras menos. Debería estar en un disipador. Si lo hay medí la tensión que tiene entre la pata del medio y las de ambos lados y postea que te dice.

Saludos

Mirando un poco mas no parece que haya un regulador. El disipador tiene un DIL abajo. Medí la caida de tension del diodito que esta al lado del conector (1N4001)


----------



## MPGS

Perdona mi ignorancia, ¿cómo mido la caída de tensión?, te refieres a la resistencia entre las dos patas para ver si está roto. ¿Es indiferente en qué lado pongo la punto roja o negra?

Gracias,


----------



## Cyborg16

Para medir la caída de tensión de un diodo tenes que enchufar el circuito, poner el tester en V y poner las puntas en las patas del diodo y ver que te dice. Si esta andando debería darte 0,7V aprox. no importa de que forma las pongas, da lo mismo.

Saludos.-


----------



## MPGS

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Para medir la caída de tensión de un diodo tenes que enchufar el circuito, poner el tester en V y poner las puntas en las patas del diodo y ver que te dice. Si esta andando debería darte 0,7V aprox. no importa de que forma las pongas, da lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos.-



Hola,
Graciias. No hay que desoldar una pata como he leido en algunos foros.

Pedro


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas, tenes que levantar una pata si querés medirlo con la herramienta para medir diodos del tester y es sin tener el circuito en funcionamiento. También se podría hacer en este caso, pero es mas simple de la otra forma.

Saludos.


----------



## MPGS

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Para medir la caída de tensión de un diodo tenes que enchufar el circuito, poner el tester en V y poner las puntas en las patas del diodo y ver que te dice. Si esta andando debería darte 0,7V aprox. no importa de que forma las pongas, da lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos.-



Hola,
Lo he podido medir, en las dos patas con el transformador enchufado, por un lado me sale 0,13V, y por el otro -0,06v, ¿es correcto?, ¿qué quiere decir esto?

Gracias
Pedro


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. No entendi lo de por un lado y por el otro. Estas midiendo con respecto a masa ambos pines? Lo que tenes que hacer es medir la caida de tensión del diodo con una punta en el catodo y la otra en el anodo, pero no respecto de masa.

Saludos.-


----------



## MPGS

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas. No entendi lo de por un lado y por el otro. Estas midiendo con respecto a masa ambos pines? Lo que tenes que hacer es medir la caida de tensión del diodo con una punta en el catodo y la otra en el anodo, pero no respecto de masa.
> 
> Saludos.-



Hola,
He puesto el conector del transformador en su sitio, y el pincho negro en una pata y el rojo en la otra, y me 0,15V, y si los doy la vuelta me sale -0,06V.

¿Lo tengo que hacer así?

Gracias
Pedro


----------



## Cyborg16

Si, asi es correcto, pero debería darte la misma tensión de ambas formas (y mayor valor)... Podes subir una foto de la placa por el lado de las pistas?


----------



## MPGS

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Si, asi es correcto, pero debería darte la misma tensión de ambas formas (y mayor valor)... Podes subir una foto de la placa por el lado de las pistas?



Hola,
¿Con esta foto te vale?


----------



## Cyborg16

Por ahora jaja. Decime que tensión tenes entre los puntos 1 - 2 y entre 1 - 3 con el transformador enchufado.


----------



## MPGS

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Por ahora jaja. Decime que tensión tenes entre los puntos 1 - 2 y entre 1 - 3 con el transformador enchufado.



Entre 1 y 2: 18,9 V y entre 1 -3: 0,43 v

Gracias


----------



## Cyborg16

Bien, aparentemente el diodo ese esta abierto. Cambialo (cualquier 1N400... te sirve, por ejemplo 1N4007. lo podes reciclar de cualquier aparato). Fijate la polaridad porque sino no va a haber forma de que ande jajaja. Y sigo creyendo que ese trafo esta tirando demasiada tensión, si tenes otro para probar al menos mejor.

Saludos.-


----------



## MPGS

Gracias. Mañana compro un diodo y lo cambio, y te diré, compraré uno igual, me imagino que lo encontraré. 
El transformador, piensas que pueda estar roto al dar tanto voltaje y por eso ha estropeado la placa?
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Pedro


----------



## Cyborg16

Es el diodo mas común del universo casi jajaja, realmente casi cualquier aparato que use una fuente lo tiene. La verdad que no se, pero me parece demasiada diferencia de tensión, pero por ahi arriba dijeron que era normal igual... Suerte y avisa como fue jaja.

Saludos.-


----------



## MPGS

Hola,
He cambiado el diodo y sigue sin funcionar. El diodo que he quitado marcar 568 y del otro lado 1, por lo que creo está en buen estado. ¿Me podéis dar otra idea por favor?
Gracias
Pedro


----------



## MPGS

Hola,
Os cuento. Me he dado cuenta que midiendo la tensión a la salida del conector medía 16,8 V, pero si media la tensión con el postivo en el punto 1, no había medida, y en realidad supongo debería haber la misma, ya que es la misma pista que el punto 2. No sé si es una burrada, pero he soldado un trozo de patita de las que he cortado del sobrante del diodo, entre el punto 1 y 2. Ahora tengo corriente en el punto 1, y me funciona. ¿Es correcto?, ¿se puede haber estropeado ese trocito de pista?.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## Josefe17

Si subes esa foto sin la raya roja a lo mejor se puede ver algo. Más que partirse la pista, que es enana, que se hayan ido los pads o islas de soldadura, o al menos du unión con la pista, sobre todo la del conector, ya que soporta toda la fuerza del cable. ¡Y ehnorabuena por repararlo!


----------



## MPGS

Ya lo he cerrado, y esta foto es antes de hacer la reparación, no se vé lo que he soldado. He soldado un trocito de hierro de la pata del diodo que he comprado y cambiado entre las soldaduras del punto 1 y 2. Mi pregunta es, ¿qué si repararlo así es una burrada?, entonces quito el conector como dices e intento ver que le pasa a la pista, sino es una burrada, lo dejo así y a tocar.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## Josefe17

NO TOQUES NADA. Así vale. De hecho es una reparación muy común. Lo que decía es que no puedo apreciar por dónde se ha partido la pista o si es que la soldadura del conector la que se ha desprendido o que esté "fría", ya que en  la foto has puesto una raya roja encima y no se ve nada, por eso decía lo de subir esa misma foto sin raya. De hecho, si la p,ista fuese más larga se pondría un cable.

Josefe17


----------



## MPGS

Josefe17 dijo:


> NO TOQUES NADA. Así vale. De hecho es una reparación muy común. Lo que decía es que no puedo apreciar por dónde se ha partido la pista o si es que la soldadura del conector la que se ha desprendido o que esté "fría", ya que en  la foto has puesto una raya roja encima y no se ve nada, por eso decía lo de subir esa misma foto sin raya. De hecho, si la p,ista fuese más larga se pondría un cable.
> 
> Hola, lo dejo así, pero te subo la foto que tenía de antes, para ver si puedes observar algo. A simple vista no parecía rota, pero para por un técnico, a lo mejor sí...
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Pedro


----------



## Josefe17

Una cosa, mira mi edad. No lo digo por nada, pero lo de técnico me queda un poco grande..., pero la experiencia va siendo larga (desde los 4 años)


----------



## Cyborg16

Felicitaciones por arreglaro! Del diodo no pasaba la corriente pero no se me ocurrió que no llegara hasta ahi con una pista tan corta jaja

Saludos.-

PD: como ya dijeron, esta perfecto arreglarlo asi.


----------



## el-rey-julien

felicitaciones ¡¡¡¡¡ solo queda documentar todo


----------



## franciscoariasglez

hola a todos creo  q*UE* llegue un poco tarde... me pasa igual con un roland jv-30.. hice ya todo lo q*UE* dicen de cheq*UEE* la caída de tensión y pues efectivamente con lo ya leído mañana compro el diodo... así como soluciono el problema MPGS q*UE* con puntear 1 y 2 ... no hace corto?? es valido?? por q*UE* entiendo que es el jack power el q*UE-*de los puntos 1 y 2...saludos


----------



## franciscoariasglez

hola, yo tenia el mismo problema con un roland jv-30 ... quite el diodo zenzer y prendió ...ahora bien, al diodo se le han borrado la matricula, por lo que leí de uds, compre uno a 7v  y pues a la hora de puntear me di cuenta q encendieron las luces del teclado, y retire el diodo pensando que se apagaría y ps no
q anda mal??? el piano se debe a pagar solo cuando el diodo anda mal?? ósea que funciona como una resistencia?? soy nuevo en esto


----------



## willyjoel2

Buenas, yo tenia el mismo problema, no me encendia mi piano, un roland e15, le cambie el regulador ahora enciende pero se queda pegado como con un error o corto, lo pude haber dañado a la hora de soldarlo?? Se daña al calentar mucho?? O q otra cosa puede ser???


----------



## Vlay

franciscoariasglez dijo:


> hola, yo tenia el mismo problema con un roland jv-30 ... quite el diodo zenzer y prendió ...ahora bien, al diodo se le han borrado la matricula, por lo que leí de uds, compre uno a 7v  y pues a la hora de puntear me di cuenta q encendieron las luces del teclado, y retire el diodo pensando que se apagaría y ps no
> q anda mal??? el piano se debe a pagar solo cuando el diodo anda mal?? ósea que funciona como una resistencia?? soy nuevo en esto


Debe ser un diodo colocado en inversa como proteccion. Al estar polarizado en inversa la corriente "no pasa" pero en cuanto hay un pico de tension o mal filtrado de la fuente lo que da picos uno tras otro se rompe la barrera de tension maxima del diodo y este se destruye internamente entrando en cortocircuito haciendo que la fuente se proteja apagandose. Al retirar este diodo todo funciona normal pero no tiene la protecccion que le brinda el Diodo en inversa (Diodo Avalancha). es por esto que el diodo que lo reemplase debe tener el mismo valor de tension y corriente maxima, de preferencia que sea el mismo codigo de diodo.


franciscoariasglez dijo:


> hola a todos creo  q*UE* llegue un poco tarde... me pasa igual con un roland jv-30.. hice ya todo lo q*UE* dicen de cheq*UEE* la caída de tensión y pues efectivamente con lo ya leído mañana compro el diodo... así como soluciono el problema MPGS q*UE* con puntear 1 y 2 ... no hace corto?? es valido?? por q*UE* entiendo que es el jack power el q*UE-*de los puntos 1 y 2...saludos


MPGS no ha reemplazado con exito el diodo. su problema fue una soldadura en el jack de entrada de tension. Si te fijas 1 y 2 vienen de fabrica unidos por una pista de cobre que es como un cable para que me entiendas. En caso de que se agrite la soldadura o el pad de soldadura del jack de entrada tendra un circuito abierto por lo que la corriente no circulara por el teclado. Por eso lo que hizo MPGS fue hacer un puente (unir 1 y 2) ya que entre los pines 1 y 2 no habia continuidad cuando se ve claramente que deberia haber continuidad.


----------



## papirrin

Vlay dijo:


> Debe ser un diodo colocado en inversa como proteccion. Al estar polarizado en inversa la corriente "no pasa" pero en cuanto hay un pico de tension o mal filtrado de la fuente lo que da picos uno tras otro se rompe la barrera de tension maxima del diodo y este se destruye internamente entrando en cortocircuito haciendo que la fuente se proteja apagandose. Al retirar este diodo todo funciona normal pero no tiene la protecccion que le brinda el Diodo en inversa (Diodo Avalancha). es por esto que el diodo que lo reemplase debe tener el mismo valor de tension y corriente maxima, de preferencia que sea el mismo codigo de diodo.
> 
> MPGS no ha reemplazado con exito el diodo. su problema fue una soldadura en el jack de entrada de tension. Si te fijas 1 y 2 vienen de fabrica unidos por una pista de cobre que es como un cable para que me entiendas. En caso de que se agrite la soldadura o el pad de soldadura del jack de entrada tendra un circuito abierto por lo que la corriente no circulara por el teclado. Por eso lo que hizo MPGS fue hacer un puente (unir 1 y 2) ya que entre los pines 1 y 2 no habia continuidad cuando se ve claramente que deberia haber continuidad.


Te fijaste en la fecha de los mensajes?


----------



## cperti1988

Buenas! tengo un Yamaha P105 que no enciende, le saque el diodo que esta cerca del conector del transformador pero sigue igual. Podrá ser otra cosa?


----------



## papirrin

cperti1988 dijo:


> Podrá ser otra cosa?


si, puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## Marialuz

zopilote dijo:


> Tu teclado es modelo reciente, por que los de ahora son de usar y botar (obsolocencia programada), solo tienen una targeta que es recontra pequeña, otra cosa es si tu teclado sea un yamaha o un casio.





MPGS dijo:


> Es un Ringway CK68, tiene 2 años. Pero con pilas, o enchufando directamente con dos cables el transformador a la caja donde pongo las pilas, funciona perfectamente. Debe ser un problema de la entrada donde se enchufa el transformador.
> 
> Te mando una foto de esa zona de  la placa.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Pedro



Hola hola
Yo tengo un Casio pero no se cuánto digamos el estilo que falla o sea ahora lo enchufo y no me enciende
Lo busco de mil formas ...y no puedo
No se si es cable (enchufe) o es en la parte que va ligado, o sea por donde va a ir enchufado, lo busqué de mil formas y no me da, no prende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que conocimientos e instrumental dispones para intentar repararlo ?

Quizás mejor lo llevas a reparar a un servicio especializado para no dañarlo mas por impericia.


----------

